# Virtuelles WinXP startet nicht mehr. Wie komme ich an meine Daten?



## bronko76 (16. Januar 2010)

hallo ich hab in virtual pc 2007 xp installiert und lange als 2 system genutzt. nun hab ich neue  hardware und zwischenduch ein anderes prog benutzt und xp möchte neu aktiviert werden.soweit noch kein problem. sobald ich mein anmeldepasswort eingebe und der hinweis auf aktivierung erscheint hängt sich der ganze vorgang auf und bleibt stehen.gibt es eine möglichkeit an die daten zu kommen die noch in dem xp stecken? weiss nicht mehr weiter
ich hab grad festgestellt das das virtuelle xp im abgesicherten modus läuft.nur komm ich darüber nich an meine daten bzw kann sie nur angucken aber weder kopieren nopch brennen.und da man windoes xp nicht im abgesichten modus aktivieren kann kann ich die daten auch nicht im netz hochladen


----------



## michaelwengert (18. Januar 2010)

Du könntest ein neues virtuelles XP hochziehen und die Festplatte dann dort als 2tes Laufwerk einbinden.

Glaube Windows 7 kann sogar die virtuellen HDDs direkt einmounten


----------



## bronko76 (19. Januar 2010)

Super sache .das mit windows 7 hat geklappt und ich konnte alles retten.vielen dank


----------

